# Safe white sand?



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Alright, well I'm getting frustrated. I originally wanted to find some pool filter sand because it seems a lot of people suggest it. However, it is mid februrary in NH and there's not a lot of pool places open.

Today I went out looking again and found some play sand at walmart. It was called Garden Basics Play Sand (made by Old Castle). I came home and researched it and found that it was mostly desired by saltwater people. 

I did the vinegar test and it did fizzle, which means I don't want it, right? That indicates that it's likely aragonite based, which would buffer my water too much?

Home Depot had sand that I originally bought and returned. When I got home I read the bag and it said "Not for use in Aquariums". It's a shame, it was perfect....but I assume it was bleached or something.

Also, Quickcrete makes sand, but I've only heard of it being used in Cichlid tanks.

I really want a white sand bed, I'm designing my tank around it, yet I can't find any.

Does anyone know of a brand that is known to be acceptable, without spending a fortune?


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Okay, well I guess it doesn't matter. I went out one last time and found the single last bag of Pool Filter sand at a hardware store. It is not white at all, more of a mottled grey, but it matches my rocks fairly well so I settled on it. At 6$ for 50 pounds, I didn't care much anyway. No clouding within only ten minutes of filling the tank - makes it even more appealing.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Pool filter sand is what I have used in the past. I believe Mystic White is the name of the stuff. If you can't find it try looking for a supplier of 3M colorquartz sand. You'll have to call the 800 number on the website (www.3M.com) to find a local distributor. It's a little more expensive than sand at $26.00 for a 50 lb. bag.


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Thank you very much Aaron. I will keep those in mind! I'm sure I'll be redoing more tanks in the near-ish future.


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 31, 2007)

So, is the Quickrete sand safe?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

zabak80 said:


> So, is the Quickrete sand safe?


No, probably not. Use pool filter sand to be on the safe side. Any swimming pool supply store will have it for $7 to $8 for a 50 lb. bag. It's much coarser and doesn't have any dirt in the mix.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Silica Sand is what you are looking for and I believe the bag I got also stated not to breath any of the dust as it can cause cancer, but I think its just all precautionary statements.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

I have pure white sand in my 20 gal. Its a PITA to keep clean tho. I didn't do the fizz test. heh. but it dosen't seem to have hindered anything about my tank. 
I picked it up 2l bag for like 3 bucks at Fredmeyers.

Edit--Scratch that. just tested it. Fizz.. tested kH and it is 7.


----------

